# Drill press



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2012)

I want to look at bench top drill presses with more than 3" spindle travel.

If you have one tell me the model....there are hundreds of bench top drill presses but not many with that much travel and I'd like to eliminate the ones that don't have it.


----------



## MattTheHat (Jul 5, 2012)

The only bench-top models I've ever seen with more than 2-3/8" travel are the Grizzly G7943 and G7945. They're both pretty large and heavy, but are bench-top models.

-Matt


----------



## Whaler (Jul 5, 2012)

The Jet JDP-15 is a bench top with 3 1/8" quill travel. I have the floor version and it has served me well.
JET Tools - JDP-15M, 15" Bench Mount Drill Press


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 5, 2012)

I checked them both out on Amazon. Jet has more bells and whistles, but is almost twice the cost. Wallet or wife decide....:wink:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks, I also found a Ryobi that has 3"travel I think it is DP120 or DP121L.  It didn't seem that great for changing speeds.


----------



## jd99 (Jul 5, 2012)

Smitty:
Another thing you want to consider is Quill size, you wouldn't want a 1 1/2" diameter quill, with 3" of travel, a larger diameter is going to be more stable.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 5, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Smitty:
> Another thing you want to consider is Quill size, you wouldn't want a 1 1/2" diameter quill, with 3" of travel, a larger diameter is going to be more stable.


 Thank you  I'll keep that in mind when I'm looking.  I want to find one with the travel first.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 6, 2012)

Friend of mine has a version of this model think he paid $225, has red handles and square table. Your local HF may still have the older model. 

You can read reviews on this one. What is on-line and in stores sometimes varies.

Bench Drill Press - 16 Speed


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 6, 2012)

Do rethink you choice of a bench top dp.
Mine is and it was a big misteak. The bench top models really take as big a footprint as the floor models. You save nothing in space. The floor models are MUCH MORE versitile than bench ones. If I get a few (hundred) bucks ahead of the game I'll be replacing mine. It is a Grizzly7943 and a very fine tool. The mistake in selection was mine.


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 6, 2012)

A mini-mill is more expensive than a BT DP but it is more versatile. I set mine up with ER-25 collets and get about 4 inches of depth with a 1/2" drill bit. The added bonus being the milling capability.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Do rethink you choice of a bench top dp.
> Mine is and it was a big misteak. The bench top models really take as big a footprint as the floor models. You save nothing in space. The floor models are MUCH MORE versitile than bench ones. If I get a few (hundred) bucks ahead of the game I'll be replacing mine. It is a Grizzly7943 and a very fine tool. The mistake in selection was mine.


  I agree and the floor space taken up would be about the same.  For a lot of general woodworking I'd get one.   I do not do any drilling any more that would require a floor model though.  The bench machine I have now does every thing I want to do except drill deeper than 2 3/8 in.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 6, 2012)

Both bench and floor model drill presses about same limitation and benefits for drilling. You can only adjust table height so much and stay accurate. Both a bench top of floor model will serve you well.   

I have both bench top and floor models in a very small place. Drill lamp blanks with 12” long drill bits on my lathe. Yes will flip blank to get through if necessary.  Steady rest helps keep alignment while drilling on lathe. Cannot get same accuracy using drill press for deep drilling, your mileage may vary. 

So many variables determine which is best to have for your drilling needs. Cost probably not a good guide because bench top drill presses can cost as much or more than floor models. With almost all drill presses sold today coming from China, quality from brand to brand hit or miss.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wildman said:


> Both bench and floor model drill presses about same limitation and benefits for drilling. You can only adjust table height so much and stay accurate. Both a bench top of floor model will serve you well.
> 
> I have both bench top and floor models in a very small place. Drill lamp blanks with 12” long drill bits on my lathe. Yes will flip blank to get through if necessary. Steady rest helps keep alignment while drilling on lathe. Cannot get same accuracy using drill press for deep drilling, your mileage may vary.
> 
> So many variables determine which is best to have for your drilling needs. Cost probably not a good guide because bench top drill presses can cost as much or more than floor models. With almost all drill presses sold today coming from China, quality from brand to brand hit or miss.


My current bench Is attached to the top of a two drawer file cabinet which is in turn mounted on a base with castors.  The drawers make a handy place to keep my drill bits, jigs, vices, fences etc.  Here's a pic.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 6, 2012)

I have that exact same drill press.  Would be a good little unit if it just had more quill travel.


----------



## Goofy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Bench top Drill Press*

I got a General Universial (?) from Woodcraft.  It is a 4" quill, I believe.  Stout and HHHEEEAAAVVVYYY!  Works swell but the guard and the laser cross hairs ain't worth a dink.  You may want to build a lower portion on your bench, like 12" lower than a 36" bench if your short.  I'm 5'-5 and before I lwered mine I had to stand on a 5' riser to use it.. For the price, I would have expecrd better castings on the table.  Lots of pits and a big void at the knuckle underneith. I called general and they promised to send a replacement. Never happened. No big deal as I am a light duty user. But I will think twicw about buying another General tool


----------



## 76winger (Jul 6, 2012)

How about buying a floor model and cutting the tube off at the proper length for a benchtop version...


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Smitty:
This little press gets very good reviews and is currently on sale here.

500-3000 RPM digitally controlled speeds, 3 inch quill,

I'm attaching the Woodworker reviews:
Ryobi DP121L 12" Benchtop Drill Press


----------



## flyitfast (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a Craftsman (model: 315.219140) 12" tabletop drill press. Manual speed change and a 3.342" quill throw. Has a digital readout in inches and metric. Also has laser crosshairs. Works for almost all length pens and has performed well.
However, I now drill on the lathe for greater accuracy. The drill press is very accurate, but I have been much happier on the lathe.
I'm not sure if Sears still has this drill press since I couldn't find it on their web site.  Only had it about 3 years.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 6, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Smitty:
> This little press gets very good reviews and is currently on sale here.
> 
> 500-3000 RPM digitally controlled speeds, 3 inch quill,
> ...


 According to the Ryobi Site that is supposed to be at the Orange big box but their on-line website doesn't seem to have it and the wesites for the local stores indicate they don't have it either.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here ya go. On sale for $139.99. Reconditioned, but same warranty. New at HD here $189.99

Ryobi Power Tools Drills


----------



## jj9ball (Jul 6, 2012)

I had the exact same drill press... and the exact same complaint.  It worked great for everything I needed but didn't have enough stroke.  I almost replaced mine with a different benchtop model.  Instead I went and bought a 17inch floor model Delta.  It was only about $100 more than the Grizzly benchtop model and it has been awesome.  It only has a 3 7/8" stroke, but for pens that is about all you ever need.  Do yourself a favor and buy more tool than you think you'll ever need.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 7, 2012)

jj9ball said:


> I had the exact same drill press... and the exact same complaint. It worked great for everything I needed but didn't have enough stroke. I almost replaced mine with a different benchtop model. Instead I went and bought a 17inch floor model Delta. It was only about $100 more than the Grizzly benchtop model and it has been awesome. It only has a 3 7/8" stroke, but for pens that is about all you ever need. Do yourself a favor and buy more tool than you think you'll ever need. You won't be sorry.


hmmmmm - I give that same advice to younger people - the ones that are maybe 65 or so.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have the Jet model that this one replaced.

JET Tools -

It's been a good go-to machine when I need to drill pen blanks and such. It's a cheaper import making this a back-up machine to my floor model. I do like the DRO feature and changng drill speeds is really simple.

I had a problem with the handles literally falling apart when used. I called for service and was told the handles were back ordered, probably meaning they hadn't gotten parts from overseas. Several weeks went by without new handles. I finally shipped the main office the broken pieces and asked for help getting new handles. I immedately got new handles as temporaries until the correct style came in plus I got a set of the big Jet clamps for my frustration.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 7, 2012)

In the spirit of "buy more tool than you need", I'll suggest looking at a Jet J-2380.  A little (ok, maybe a lot) pricey but there is no doubt that it fits the bill for more tool than you need.


Jet J-2380 The More Than Anybody Needs Drill Press


Ed


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 7, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> Rifleman1776 said:
> 
> 
> > Do rethink you choice of a bench top dp.
> ...



If you are sure you will never make anything other than what you are making now, OK. But, there are times I have a project in mind and think "if only". Meaning if the dp were a floor model I could do different projects. There is more than just pens out there in the real world, folks. ;-)  BTW, when I bought mine the price difference between bench and floor models was only $20.00.  (is there a kicking myself similie?)


----------



## Wildman (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay Smitty37, what drill press you going to get after reveiwing all this expert advice?

I ain't one to talk but get the feeling you going to stick with that old Delta.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jul 8, 2012)

*Drill Presses*

Smitty,

Just verified this on Grizzly's web site.  The G-7943, 3 1/4" QT, $295, it is a table top.  the G-7946, same everything, but floor model.

Their two big drill presses the 17" and 20" both have a QT of 4 3/4".

That's why I'm hanging onto my OLD Black & Decker with 4" QT.

Have several Grizzly machines, they're OK.

Charlie


----------



## Culprit (Jul 8, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I want to look at bench top drill presses with more than 3" spindle travel.



I'll offer an answer no one has mentioned in this thread yet: Shopsmith.

Buy a used one off Craigslist for $100-$200 or less.  Take off the legs, cut the way tubes shorter than stock, and bolt it to whatever drill press stand, bench, cabinet you want.  It gives you 4.25" of quill travel - I drill long click pens in one shot.  It also gives you super easy, infinitely variable speed control.

Of course, if you're willing to drink the kool-aide, you could leave the Shopsmith intact and use it as designed for lathe, disk sanding, drill press, horizontal boring, etc.  Try it, you'll like it.

If this is an option you want to consider, post any questions you have.  There are quite a few Shopsmith users here on IAP.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 8, 2012)

Culprit said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to look at bench top drill presses with more than 3" spindle travel.
> ...


I had a shopsmith and actually I got rid of it because I never used the lathe.  The drill press worked great though.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 15, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I want to look at bench top drill presses with more than 3" spindle travel.
> 
> If you have one tell me the model....there are hundreds of bench top drill presses but not many with that much travel and I'd like to eliminate the ones that don't have it.



Vertical movement of spindle: 3 1/2"
Vertical movement of table:    7"
Greatest distance spindle to table: 8"
Distance center of spindle to frame: 5 1/8"


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 15, 2012)

edstreet said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to look at bench top drill presses with more than 3" spindle travel.
> ...


I'm not sure I've seen that model in any of my local stores.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 15, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> I'm not sure I've seen that model in any of my local stores.



Sorry, that's a buffalo forge co junior model drill press from 1915-1920 era.  They just dont make them this good anymore sadly.  If they had this frame version but 'modernized' it would be a HUGE seller.


----------

